# diary of my.....



## Trillion

just yesterday I threw some damsels n my 40 gl. after I had the salt cycle in thetnk for about week, and went out and bought some acctinic regular flouresents and daylight flouresents to try to get the live rock to spark coraline algae.

as soon as I threw a light on it I noticed that one of my damsels had ick all over it, that it didn't have when I bought it, but the other blue damsel is fine with no ick.

hmm wnder what caused it?









other tan the ick both the fish are doing realy good.

my 75 gallon is coming along great and these pics don't do it any justice.

I'm getting a 265 watt half actinic half daylight spectrum power compact strip to go on my 40 n friday for sooo cheap thanks to illnino

I'm just leaving the light I have on my 75 on it for now. 200 watts 2 actinics and like 2 superdalight glos and a power glo regular flour bulds.
there making a lot of coraline algae appear every where.

my red hair algae is clearing up o its own to.

now if I could only keep my fuckin power head fom faling off all the damn time









that's about it.....

ohh I did some research on breeding maroons and found out some cool stuff such as they like to lay there eggs on rocks adjacent to anemones and stuff like that, but my 40 is far from being ready for that.

maybe in the next 4 months

any comments are appreciated 
thanks.


----------



## Trillion

today when I woke up and turned the light on, my domino didn't hardly have any ick on it, compared to last night.

hope it dosent come back.

Think I can see an aptasia in my 75 but I'm not oo worried ause my 75 is not gonna be a reef tank, but I steal gonna get some joes juice, and a torch lighter.

Can't wait to get my lights on friday illnino!


----------



## Trillion

hey tod ay I got a 75 galion skimmer for my 40 gallon, a 75 gallon penguin 350 for a total of 150 gallns of fltration on my forty gallon beause of 2, 75 gallon filters.

pics coming tomorrow.

I also bougt a xenia ( pulsing ) for like 10 bucks, for my 75 gallon, and a niger trigger!









For my forty gl. I got a pair of mated off perculated clowns, a piece of live rock, and base rock.

pics today if any 1 cares.


----------



## Trillion

Today my mom went to get another 10 dollar pulsing xenia, along with those I got moon lighting for both my tank.

thse pics don't do my 75 justice as far as in person.

1 quick question, is there anything I can get for my perculas clowns to make them more comforable?

I really don't wanna get anemones now cause my tank isn't mature enough.

and I don't have the right lights or my 40!

I have like 160 watts of reg flouresnet s and I plan on getting a 260 watt pc fixtre.

and plan on and have already ordered a 542 watt fixture with metal halides and power compacts, and moonlighting, for my 75 gallon.

I really don't think I'm gonna get into hard coral though, just gargonias, xenias,polyps,and mushrooms, and star polyps.

I think those are all soft.

and I will have those orange anemones in my 40 gl., and some of those big pink tree things that look like they could be a big ass xenia, but has branch like things like the gargonias do.

thanks, wish me luck

I hope when I get my halides and stuff it dosent turn m tank into a easy bake oven.

does any one know were I can get a cheap CHILLER?

thnks peps.


----------



## illnino

you probabally wont need a chiller. im running 1,620 watts of light over the system for my 125 and i wont need a chiller.


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> you probabally wont need a chiller. im running 1,620 watts of light over the system for my 125 and i wont need a chiller.


 I hope not cause I don't think they sale chilers on aquatraders.com,

but I steal think itd be cool to hve one.

Wow 1,620 watts.

Do you have a generator?

theres nothing you couldn't grow in that thing.

damn.

He my xenais fell out of the hole I put them in tonight.

can't tell if they fell up underthe rock or not. Its to dark

it won't die will it?

Why didn't you get your light s from aquatraders.com illlnino?


----------



## Trillion

its been a while since my last document but my tanks are doing well.

imstarting to see a little algae growth in my forty gallon as I've added a artificial cave and a few more piecces of liverock and base rock.

my polyps in my 75 are steal bleaching in the middle but steal seem to be growing and there outside tenicles are fine just the middle of them that are bleaching.

Not all of them are beaching though just half of the ones on top.I can also see more of them growing.

I've also noticed aptaisa probs and plan on getting peppermint shrimp on friday or tomorrow.

I steal get red algae even after I've been using RO water, but mostly only on one side of the tank









Oh yeah and I got my trigger for my 75









didn't know they could rearrange the tank.
well I did but I didn't know they could change it that much.


----------



## illnino

i didnt get my lights from them because they arent configured right for larger tanks. only 3 175w halides for a 125 wont do good at anything other than growing softies. i have a 400w halide, two 250w halides and two 160w vho's


----------



## illnino

i didnt get my lights from them because they arent configured right for larger tanks. only 3 175w halides for a 125 wont do good at anything other than growing softies. i have a 400w halide, two 250w halides and two 160w vho's


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> i didnt get my lights from them because they arent configured right for larger tanks. only 3 175w halides for a 125 wont do good at anything other than growing softies. i have a 400w halide, two 250w halides and two 160w vho's


I'm thinking of getting into the vhos , but I really want the halides, plus I can put in any thing if I get them, but I just plan on keeping it simple


----------



## rchan11

Add live plants and it'd look alot nicer and you wouldn't need a sump.


----------



## Trillion

rchan11 said:


> Add live plants and it'd look alot nicer and you wouldn't need a sump.










they have live plants for salt water aqua?

didn't know that. Why wouldn't I need a sump?

My zoos glow in the dark, in the moon lighting.

it lloks righteous.

wish I could get a better pic of it.


----------



## rchan11

SW plants are macro algea like cheato and different types of caulerpa. I didn't mean sump, I meant use intank macro algea as fuge. My yellow and green zoos glow in the dark as well under moonlight.


----------



## Trillion

that's cool I didn't know you had moon lighting.

unfortunatley some of my zoos are bleaching in the middle and I don't understand it.

Oh well my other ones are doing fine so I can just over look it for now.

I just don't understand how they can be bleaching and steal be growing at the same time, thank god they are though.

my coraline algae just started taking off like about a week and a half ago, seems like soon as I went up to 200 watts it jumped off quick.


----------



## rchan11

Zoos bleaching=too much lighting.


----------



## illnino

i have zoos under a 400w halide. no bleaching at all.


----------



## Trillion

yea I have no where near 400 watts, and I don't know what the prob is especially since only a few of them are bleaching.

oh well there steal growing so I'm happy.

1 thing I did notice to day is that I do have brissle worms or something lik a wom that's outside on the ground floating around n m tank at night time.

I might hve to buy that b worm catcher.

I also noticed a litle REALLY fast crawling thing toniht under the moonighting, it hd the body of a snail without he shell and legs.

I couldnt see it to good under the moon lihting.

my coral seems to be doing fine, plus it seems like I only see the bad stuff like that at night.

Is there any thing I can do?

Any suggetions would be appreciated.

I knew I had a chance of my trigger killing my snails and stuff but I didn't think hed actually do it









I gotta try to add some peppermint shrimp, at night so he won't mess with it. even though there is steal a chance.

Can I steal add a Tang or another kind of fish or will he attach it?


----------



## Trillion

today I noticed that I have an aggressive aptasia problem build up on one of my tunga rocks, but I plan on getting a peppermint shrimp tomorrow.

But because of my trigger I won't be able to put t I until the moon lights come on and its asleep.

Also seen that one of my clowns have ick, so I gotta go get an expensive ass cleaner shrimp tomorrow.

ill probaly get the stuff from premium aquatics, which is an online lfs near by me, and they sale everything for about 10 to20 dollars less than my reg local fish store which is why they are only open on the weekend


----------



## Guest

Why waste money? The Trigger *will* eat those Shrimp. Instead, use that money to add more lighting or more Live Rock


----------



## piranhasrule

Yup dannyboys right, no matter when you put the shrimp in the tank and whether the lights are on or off, the trigger will eat the shrimp


----------



## Raptor

Plus ya should have had the ich delt with before you added a new fish.
Now your trigger could get it.
BTW cleaner shrimp dont eat ich paracites. I already went over the ich cures.


----------



## Trillion

Raptor said:


> Plus ya should have had the ich delt with before you added a new fish.
> Now your trigger could get it.
> BTW cleaner shrimp dont eat ich paracites. I already went over the ich cures.


no, no, no my ick problem is in my forty gl tank with my clowns and they are the only thing in it besides my clean up crew.

Raptor I see you haven't been doing your research :laugh: ( just kidding)

I was wanting a shrimp for the tank any way, and since they are like 16.99 compared to 34.99 at my local fish store why not?

there peppermint shrimp are only like 9 bucks, but I guess I won't be able get one now since I got the trigger.

Damn I really don't wanna use joes juice!

Aren't triggers suspose to eat all your clean up crew and every thing like snails, conchs, etc.?

mine don't does that mean any thing?

Whatt would be a good fish I could get to put with my clowns that won't eat there eggs if they lay them?

I know clowns usually protect there eggs but I don't wanna put a fish in there that will bully them off.


----------



## Trillion

Alrighty then, yaaaa today I got my spaghetti leather







for like 15 bucks here are some pics of it, and my trigger decided to strike a pose today, so nominate me for pic of the month peeps

hope you likeys.

I know I do.


----------



## Guest

Why do you have Shrimp with your Trigger man?


----------



## Trillion

it said in the marine fish book that if you add your cleaner shrimp before the trigger its ok.

plus my trigger lets him clean him and everything, I'm hoping they establish a relationship and he don't eat him when he gets bigger but I'm guessing they will grow together.

I also have a damsel (domino) in there also, I had a black mollie in there to until my power head sucked it up, the trigger didn't mess with him though.

that's why didn't understand why I couldn't add the peppermint shrimp, but I'm nt going to

oh and my triger is a lot bigger than my damsel also


----------



## piranhasrule

As i stated about 5 posts ago, the shrimp will get munched sooner or later. Don't believe everything you read in books, most of the info's either just outdated or its written by someone with an old school attitude to fishkeeping


----------



## Guest

Trillion, less guessing man and more facts. Triggers LOVE invertebrates. That Shrimp will dissapear one night.


----------



## Trillion

I guess he ll just have to go cause I can't get him out.

And the book I read that from was just written in the last three years.

it called "Marine Fish", I forget the rest but you guys should be able tofind it under that name.

next time I see it ill take a pic.
So you guys tell me to research, then when I do you tell me its wrong, not trying to rip you guys cause I know your more expierenced than me, but how do I know what to believe?

I don't think if I can believe that than, I just need to read stuff written in the latet books, but that was the most informative one that could find.

it may happen oneday, and when it does I may very well trade him for something else, cause I've grown acustomed to my skunk!

yes I know you guys don't have to tell me I know my pics were awesome.


----------



## piranhasrule

By all means, read books, but don't just read one and believe everything it says. Read several books to get any sort of decent info. The best way to research though, would to be to scour the saltwater forums on the net. Reading the things that people with personal experiences have to say is far more informative then the opinion of one guy's book. And I can garuntee that you would have found the majority of threads about triggers and inverts to end up in 'the trigger ate the shrimp'


----------



## Trillion

piranhasrule said:


> By all means, read books, but don't just read one and believe everything it says. Read several books to get any sort of decent info. The best way to research though, would to be to scour the saltwater forums on the net. Reading the things that people with personal experiences have to say is far more informative then the opinion of one guy's book. And I can garuntee that you would have found the majority of threads about triggers and inverts to end up in 'the trigger ate the shrimp'


aww man, ok I hate to hear that but you guys have been right so far some I'm not gonna second guess ya again.










guess ill try to get him out and sale him.

I will look up other peoples expierenced on triggers on here and reef central though, that's good advice.


----------



## illnino

dont sell him. at my old work we hve a fully stocked reef tank with corals, snails, crabs, and two shrimp along with a niger trigger. completely safe. ****** are considered to be reefsafe for the most part.

btw that is a colt coral, not a spagetti still a good deal either way.


----------



## Guest

Weve got a tank at work with some ****** aswell, but they had to be moved after they devoured $300 worth of Shrimp :laugh:


----------



## benJii

Triggers are very unpridictable.

I would hate to go disagree with illnino, but the odds are most definatly against the shrimp.


----------



## rbp 4 135

also the species of shrimp can make a difference, like a cbs will go on the offence with fish that come with in it's comfort zone, also the pistol shrimp can make a loud popping sound for hunting but also to ward off predators.


----------



## Trillion

DannyBoy17 said:


> Weve got a tank at work with some ****** aswell, but they had to be moved after they devoured $300 worth of Shrimp :laugh:


lol, D you a nut man.








I herd them cal it something else but I thought it was just a name I can't believe that its not a spaghetii, I think they even told me it wasn't, but I didn't think she knew what she was talking about. Damn it!!!!

So what's the difference?

they steal get big right.

They look like they are basically the same thing.

I bet my trigger will eat my shrimp sooner or later but for now I think he's enjying getting cleaned.

But I hope for the best of course.


----------



## Trillion

Just the most recent pics of my two tanks as of today.

I don't know y in the f*ck when I accidently click the wrong pic, then press remove it posts the fuckin pic any way?


----------



## Trillion

rbp 4 135 said:


> also the species of shrimp can make a difference, like a cbs will go on the offence with fish that come with in it's comfort zone, also the pistol shrimp can make a loud popping sound for hunting but also to ward off predators.


wow, that's cool I didn't know there were shrimp that did that.

As you guys already know, I'm really impatient, and I'm wondering what my colt leather will start doing when itts comfortable, and how long does it take to get commfey?

As of right now 1 part of it is kinda slumped over , and sllightly branched out, and sometimes drawed up ( more often branched out), but the other part is more verticle, an usually branched out.

Does one part of them usually slump over, or am I doing something wrong?

Should it be slumping over at all?

I don't think its cause of the current.

could it be dieing?


----------



## eL^Mexican

Seriously what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Trillion

um all I knoow that its called a amera for the pocket pc that's on my device and it says 3.00, why do you think my pics suck or what?


----------



## rbp 4 135

you shoud try zooming in so we can see what you are talking about. 3.00 probably stand for megapixels.


----------



## Trillion

I will do just that next time I take some pics.

Quick up date:

As far as my clown tank goes I noticed 2 worms in it today that kind of looked like centipedes. This made m feel very uncomfortable, so I do believe I am going to remove a ffew pieces of live rock, and dip them I fresh water and just start over on the bacteria on them.

I really hate those worm looking things (brissle worms). As my method may not rid my tank of them it'll make me feel better, cause this one perticular rock they do hang out on.

And the other rocks I was speaking of seem to be gathering dirt nstead of coraline algae.


----------



## jasert39

do a search on bristle worms...you might find that that arent all that bad.


----------



## Trillion

jasert39 said:


> do a search on bristle worms...you might find that that arent all that bad.


Yea, they might not be all that bad, but they look so nasty.


----------



## illnino

you shouyld see them at night only. remember, for every 1 you see, there are 100 more in your sand/rocks.


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> you shouyld see them at night only. remember, for every 1 you see, there are 100 more in your sand/rocks.












eewwww that's nasty, I couldntt imagine seeing all them at the same time yuk.

Just wanted to add that my polyps are growwing like crazy even the ones that were bleaching.

And none of them seem to be bleaching anymore


----------



## Trillion

I wonder why my polyps are spreading so quick?

Is it cause of the moon lighting?

they started growing aroung the time I added it.

there growing as fast as macro algae


----------



## Guest

Lets see some pics


----------



## Trillion

I have neon orange and green ones and the ones that were bleaching seem to be un bleaching.

must be doing something correct.

I don't understand why my mushroom isn't spreading though, its doing great though.


----------



## Trillion

yeah im pretty proud of it but im wondering why they started growing so fast?

i also wanted to post some adds today since im on a actual desk top instead of a p pc. hope you guys like the pics

i can see how small and how blurry my pics are now well some of them any way so i plan on in larging them and taking better pics


----------



## Trillion

okey, dokey, So today I bought like 6 red leg hermits,6 turbo snails, 1 emerald crab, a lawnmower blenny, and a pepermint shrimp.

which all went into my 40 gallon except 2 hermies, and 2 turbo snails.

I also got about 20 pounds of fiji rock, and put about 15 pounds of it in my 40.

my clowns seem to like it.

I plan on taking pics when th lights come on.

I also plan on changing the water and cleaning out my return pump to mak it quit.

I'm changing the water in my 40 tomorrow.


----------



## Trillion

just took some updated pics and wanted to update my diary, cause I did a lot of rearranging in my tanks this weekend.

Looks a lot better, I'm done with live rock and stuff for now, my next move towards the sw venture is gonna be major and iluminant.

hope you like the pics looks better and fuller than it did, I also added a powerrsweep automatic self-rotating power head.


----------



## eL^Mexican

Hows that skimmer working looks like you've got some algea


----------



## Trillion

some algae sh*t it seems like every day im using the magnet scraping off stuff< how does your skimmer effect your algae build ups?

any way i was using my magnet scraping across the glass to clear off the algae< and i kicked up some dust, and i noticed i have like little minature trees growing under my sand.

Is this good?

My skimmer does work good though, especially since i added airstones to it.


----------



## jasert39

any thoughts on getting a background or a stand that the second tank can fit on?


----------



## Trillion

ill definetly be getting a back ground, and a stand when I move but a back ground isn't really priority as of the momment.

I would like to have a stand though to make it a little bit higher though.

kinda looks ghetto.


----------



## jasert39

you can just get some black poster board or something to hide your equipment.


----------



## Trillion

I know that's what I may do, but I was thinking of going with a white or blue background for this tank since my 75 has a black background.


----------



## eL^Mexican

I Just painted the back of my tank blue, paint only cost me 8$ and homedepot, but if I had bought the plastic background from the lfs it would of been 13 $


----------



## rbp 4 135

go to petsmart and buy a background they will only charge you for a foot if you cut it your self and dont tell them, i wil cost like 2.50


----------



## Guest

rbp 4 135 said:


> go to petsmart and buy a background they will only charge you for a foot if you cut it your self and dont tell them, i wil cost like 2.50


Is it really worth dropping your morals over a couple measily dollars









Best bet is poster board like mentioned above. I always use black spray paint, but I also do it before the tank is filled and thats not much of an option for you.


----------



## jasert39

Posterboard is by far the easiest after the tank is setup. You are can always removed it and get a new color. And would cost less than a dollar and you dont have to steal it. lol.


----------



## Trillion

yea ill add it sooner or later, I just don't wanna add it right now cause I steal get a lot of algae on the back, probaly when the algaae cycles go down.

quick up date.

My damn leather colt died for starters and I miss it already. really wish I could have saved it.

some of my xenias are turning white on the tips and I don't know if its because I added som calcium and they don't like it orif its because I left my dead leather in there for a day.

I hope they start to spruce back up soon.

I'm not planning on adding any thing but light for the next 3 months.

Boy the coraline algae really strted taking off when I aded that calcium on Sunday.

everything seemed to like it except a patch of my xenias.

what made them turn white on the end. and start opening and closing funny?









hellp me please

ohh and my peppermint shrimp in my 40 gallon died, ut the one in my 75 is steal doing good.

just seen him today


----------



## jasert39

do you test for calcium?

the word you are looking for is still.


----------



## Trillion

jasert39 said:


> do you test for calcium?
> 
> the word you are looking for is still.


no I have never tested for calcium before and only added it in a desperate attempt to save my colt but to no availe.

sorry I STILL get the 2 mixed up every once and a while.

I don't plan on adding any more calcium for a long long long long time.

if ever!


----------



## Trillion

OK OK EVERY BODY LISTEN UP,,,,

oh my god latley ive made alot of great new discoveries on my 75 gl.

1st off i found that a piece of my recently departed colt some how must of came off and is now living blowing around in the bottom of my tank and sometimes branches out, and shrivels up when scard. You guys have no idea how happy i was to see this wow.

2nd i also have found what looks to be a tiny red feather dusters that i didnt pay for growing on my fiji rock, and im really excited about it also.

3rd my percs are getting really big along with the lawn mower blenny i got in my 40 gallon.

every thing is doing really well, my xenias also perked back up and look to be healthy again

the only thing im wondering is why one of my mushrooms isnt spreading like the other one is?

it has little horn looking things growing around it and im not sure if these are the begining of new mushrooms or not but im wondering if they are or not. when they are ready do they just come out of that little horn looking thing or some thing?

Question #1: Should i attach my new free colt frag to something or just let it blow around, and if i should attach it to something how should i do it (without super glue please).

thanks for any future help.

asap would be appreciated


----------



## Trillion

fast up date

i added small nano sized lr fiji to both my tanks to day and when my moon lights came on it look like my tank had little roaches all over it.

pissed me off none to say the least, ive seen them before but not that many i dont think they all coulld have came from just the small pieces of live rock i added, i wish there was a way i could get rid of them.

i dont think they will hurt any thing though.

they havent thus far.

dont like the looks of them.









they crawl all fast just like roaches too, almost makes me wanna itch.

dang it!

oh and today i also tied that colt frag that survived from my big colt to a piece of live rock today an tied back some of my xenias because they are growing really fast


----------



## Raptor

Who are you? No typos.







Yeah the stuff that crawls around the tank we would shurely call the exterminator for if they were in our houses.
They are beneficial to the tank though. Just like bugs everywhere else.
If it werent for them we would be swimming in our waste.
Dont worry about the bugs they sound like normal pod populations.


----------



## Trillion

Raptor said:


> Who are you? No typos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the stuff that crawls around the tank we would shurely call the exterminator for if they were in our houses.
> They are beneficial to the tank though. Just like bugs everywhere else.
> If it werent for them we would be swimming in our waste.
> Dont worry about the bugs they sound like normal pod populations.


no typos thats a good thing correct?
lol









hope so!

good im glad they are beneficial.

i cant wait to get those little thing that swim around that have little tails . the things that look like tad polls.

then ill be happy!


----------



## Trillion

just added a fefuge last night and i sat and stared at it in amazement for like 2 hrs, its my first diy anything, and damn it felt good to know that I DID THAT, and it worked great, works great


----------



## jasert39

have any pictures of the refuge trill.


----------



## Trillion

just like you taught me jasert!


----------



## ICEMAN330824

Trillion said:


> Add live plants and it'd look alot nicer and you wouldn't need a sump.










they have live plants for salt water aqua?

didn't know that. Why wouldn't I need a sump?

My zoos glow in the dark, in the moon lighting.

it lloks righteous.

wish I could get a better pic of it.
[/quote]

MAGROVE'S, AND SEVERAL TYPES OF MACO ALGAE PLANTS! LOOK AT MY 10GALLON I HAVE SEVERAL TYPES!

ICEMAN!
















View attachment 109685


----------



## Trillion

quick update im building and sealing my aquariums that i am gonna use for sumps on my tanks and i got the over flows and returns for my 40 gallon so the sump will be done tomorrow! if all goes well i may start when i get off here but i really need to get a jig saw.

cant wait to see how it turns out! wish me luck dawgs!


----------



## Trillion

up date, update,

I got my big ass diy sump done and I'm taking pics to night, well I did 2 o them a 29 gl and a 45 gallon.

pics to day or tomorrow.

rfuge is the way to go but not the only way!


----------



## Trillion

WOW, where do I begin I've added so much to my 2 new tanks in the last few weeks I've even built my own canopy...

I have added a 45 gallon refuge to my 75 gl tank, and also built a fully custom canopy to my specific needs,

also bought a stand for my 40breeder and added a 29 gallon sump to it.

I also added a lwnmower blenny to the tank and they all get along really well.

Oh, and that colt frag that I rubberbanded down to a piece of rock is growing like crazy.

I also added a lot more flow to both of my tanks so now in my 75 the sand dosent look brown at all anymore, and you can't really tell in my 40 breeder because of the black sand.

I'm soon to be getting a heractus anemone for my 40 gl also for the clowns.


----------



## jasert39

sounds good trill...have any new pictures of your tank?


----------



## Trillion

ICEMAN330824 said:


> Add live plants and it'd look alot nicer and you wouldn't need a sump.










they have live plants for salt water aqua?

didn't know that. Why wouldn't I need a sump?

My zoos glow in the dark, in the moon lighting.

it lloks righteous.

wish I could get a better pic of it.
[/quote]

MAGROVE'S, AND SEVERAL TYPES OF MACO ALGAE PLANTS! LOOK AT MY 10GALLON I HAVE SEVERAL TYPES!

ICEMAN!
















View attachment 109685

[/quote]
wow that's a reallly good looking 10 gl. man.

thanks jasert, I'm not taking any more or should I say posting any more pics on here til I have my halides, VHO's, and my first clam, and sps coral..

give me about 2 months from today and ill have it all.

thanks for asking though.

how's your tank coming? jasert?


----------



## jasert39

tank is coming along great now...zoanthids are muliplying and everything in there is healthy. thanks for asking.


----------



## Trillion

quick up date (damn the lists getting long)

just got a huge feather duster today and I also got some kind of leather so far they both are adapting to there new enviorments and living but we will see how the first corals introduced to the tanks go.

params are perfect just checked them last night for the first time since I added the refugium.

we will see how it goes!


----------



## AL CAPONE

both your tanks look great, and alot better then mine but whats with the typos i mean "steal" when i think you mean "still" please dont flame me , because ur saltys look ten times better then mine but ya sorry i think im ocd or something


----------



## eL^Mexican

Pics?


----------



## Trillion

wow its been a while and I have been slacking off on the hobby until today,

I finally caught my domino damsel last night cause I added a maroon that was just slighly smaller than it.My domino damsel now resides in my 40 breeders refuge until further notice.

however I "still" decided to take the maroon back, and trade It for a pink tail trigger. its like 5 or 6 in., and its gettng along great with my niger trigger, cleaner shrimp, and my other 2 new editions I added today which is a new juvenile clarks clown, and the anemone it hosts.

I also got some kind of cheap anemone to go in my 40 breeders tank, but they ain even looking at it, oh well.

a few weeks ago I also added a giant feaher duster, and a colt coral, and a couple days ago I added pulsing xenias, and blue mushrooms from my 75 gl, tank.

any way things are coming along great and the nly loss that ivve had is that colt coral I put in my 75 bout 3 months ago, that I cied about earlier on in this post.

sorry no pics, I'm gonna be lke jiggy wth my tank pics until get my halides but it dosent look the same as my sig n more I'll tell ya that.

Ts so good to be back


----------



## illnino

a pinktail will eat your shrimp.


----------



## Trillion

I hope not that's the same thing every one said about my niger to but my niger didn't bother it so I'm hoping my pink tail will leave it alone also.

I have really small clarks clowns in with the triggers and they all swim together, but my triggers often bicker over territories they eat together, and swim together in nutreal territories.

it very well may eat my shrimp but I watched it when I first put him in and it was not bothered by its presencè, though the shrmp was intimidated.

I don't plan to keep both triggers in the tank for life.

ill keep them both in a 125.


----------



## Trillion

don't have any thing any more except my live rock, and I had to"SELL" some of that because it had xenias on it, and I really hated to just kill them so they were sold.

every thing was sold but one day the soga will continue, in this very diary.

when I start back up I will have halides!


----------



## Raptor

Good to know, And we know you'll be back, You can never leave this hobby behind.


----------



## Trillion

Boy have i been busy here is just a lil update on what ive got now

also note that the pic of the tank in my avatar is no longer what my 75 gl looks like

i now have a 75 gl reef tank and a 125 gl aggresive fowlr tank

here are some pics

here are some pics of my fish also!!!


----------



## jasert39

welcome back trill...hope everythign goes well for you...did you get your halides?


----------



## Trillion

thanks jasert its good to be back and hear from you

yeah i now have like 500 watts of 12,500 reeflux watts, and 220 vho watts on my 75 but i just use my vhos for the dusk to dawn look

i have a 250 watt halide over my 125 fowlr tank and 2 65 watt pcs, yeah i know what a waste of the halide but like so many others i love the shimmering effect

well my qt tank is up and running now, this weekend im gonna add a cup of sand from my display, and the sponge that i put in my qt tank.

i think ill like having it around, i now have 4 tanks in 1 room they kinda wrap around the room

here is a video of my 30 gallon 125 gl 75 gl and 40 gl.

i guess i love fish, oh and thats not including my 45 and 30 gl sumps on my 125 and my 75 gallon

any suggestions would be appreciated

all im using for filtering is a bio wheel a ammonia sponge, and some carbon in a tie up sock bag thingy that you put the live carbon particles in

and like a 30 gallon power head and a digital thermometer

thats about all i still have to get something to cover the bottom of the tank and the back, and some hiding places made of pve or some kind of ceramic tile


----------



## jasert39

if you are talking about the filter and powerhead for the qt tank you are good to go. good luck keep posting pics everything is looking a lot better that it was a while ago, keep up the good work.


----------



## Trillion

thanks man that means alot coming from you

i probably wont havee any pics for a while seeing as im about to have to qt all my fish because of ick

but in about 10 t0 12 weeksim gonna have some great new additions!!

thanks again jasert

and hows your tank coming???


----------



## jasert39

really good actually, added a ton of stuff since posting here last. Just added a few sps frags I got today from a local reefer to see how they would do in my tank. Need to get the camera out, ill post some picture when I get a chance.


----------



## Trillion

cool cant wait to see

i myself just got a sps frag yesterdayalong with a pulsing xenia frag for my 75 gl reef tank!!!!

cant wait to see your pics

i believe i have something like a micropora frag or something

good luck!!!!


----------



## Trillion

well here is some pics of my qt tank my 125 fowlr set up, and my reef tank

my 125 isnt gonna lookl the way it does for long cause i had a ick out break that i have to take care of and take all my fish out

the 125 gallon fowlr has a 250 watt 10 k bulb for the shimmer effect, and 2 65 watt pcs for color with a canopy i built myself

the 75 gallon has 2 250 watt 12k reeflux bulbs,ran by ice cap ballasts, and 2 super actinics vhos,with 2 4 in, smart fans,

all i have in my reef right now is a stylapora frag, and pulsing xenias, 2 dark false percs, and 3 green-blue chromis, and a lawnmower bleeny 2 peppermint shrimp, etc...

qt tank









sps stlyapora frag


















xenias









foxface, and somekind of huge damsel i got for free









75 gallon






















































ohhhhh, i built this stand myself also


----------



## Trillion

where did all my pics go?? and how can i get them bac???


----------



## Trillion

wow things have been coming along lately on my 125 and my 75 gl reedf, my 125 is a fowlr

well as far as equip for my 125 ive got a 150 to 400 gl berlin xl skimmer )29 in tall), a 24 watt uv sterilizer a odyssea 65 gl rated skimmer 2 29 gallon tanks that have been drilled and connected for a level water line.

ive got 2 700 gph mag returns in each refuge/sumps thats just to name a few things on the 125 not including the 700 and some odd watts on halide vho and moonlighting

on the 75 gl ive got a 125gl super skimmer and a 65 gl super skimmer, a 24 watt uv sterilizer, 2 250 watt 12k metal halide moguls, and 2 super actinic vhos, and 2 super bottom of the mogul moon lights, and 2 smart fans on each side!! Just to name a few things besides the 45 gl sump/refuge, where everything is hidden

i only use my ro/di water from my system at 0 ppm also

old pics i dont have any updated ones yet!!!

dont forget the must have 29 gl qt tank!!!


----------



## nismo driver

is the air pump off on that picture of the berlin skimmer because it certianly isnt doing anyhting effective the way it is.. you may want to do a bit of cleaning and work on the shaky camera..


----------



## Trillion

the tank just had fresh water in it at that point i was checking for any leaks and such

it now has salt in it and is really aggresively skimming!!!

yep my cam sucks

sorry!!!


----------



## jasert39

looking pretty good trill...take your time. go slowly when adding anything to you tank...let you cycle happen and go from there. nice work!


----------



## Trillion

hey thanks jasert that means alot coming from you but every thing is all cycled now and up and running
heres how it looks

i got 2 much equip to name now!!!!


----------

